# PS3 Media Playback Stuttering/Lag: How to Eliminate?



## Rotanimod (May 20, 2011)

Basically, some files stutter when played back on the ps3 (especially HD files) and it is greatly annoying. I'm trying to move towards more HD content in my library, so I want to resolve this lag/stutter issue. I have gone far and wide across the internet to try to resolve this problem. The advanced networking aspect of this problem is beyond my expertise. 

Most of my experience has been with TVersity. I have about a 1TB media library on an external HD. I stream content from the external through TVersity to the PS3. Most files play correctly, but some, especially avis over 1gb or any HD files tend to have stuttering issues. I have used TVersity for over a year now. I also have Ps3 Media Server installed. 


















Right now i am using a media link wireless N router. 

My modem is connected by Ethernet to the router 
my router is connected by Ethernet to the ps3
all devices in household including my pc connect to the internet via wireless router.

My computer has plenty of RAM/cpu power to transcode video on the fly. So the hardware is not the problem. 

I am just trying to figure out a way to hook my ps3 DIRECTLY to my pc so I am wired and get lagless playback. 

Please advise! Thank you! :wave:


----------



## Rotanimod (May 20, 2011)

is this the wrong forum? pls move mods to correct forum.


----------



## Rotanimod (May 20, 2011)

If anyone stumbles on this forum again with the same problem I wanted to do my due diligence and provide them the solution I eventually found to this problem:

I play HD episodes of Planet Earth in Blu-Ray quality streamed through my PS3, without an ounce of stutter.

The reason the PS3 is so finnicky over WI-Fi with media playback (where random stuttering occurs, and the rendering of more complex images makes playback stutter and skip) is probably due to the fact that the PS3 does not have a high amount of space for buffering media. Also, the ps3 only has wireless G capabilities, so upgrading your router to N will not make a difference. Wi-Fi just can't handle the huge data load. I've experimented on both a G router and N router for almost a year now with TVersity.

Here are my suggestions to get your media server running with lagless playback: 

1) Hard wire your ps3 to your computer. I go through my media link router. This gives me a 1GB connection between the ps3 and the computer. 

2) in Tversity Media Server in settings I have it set as the following:


Transcode: Never Transcode
in General Settings Temporary Medai Files max disc space I set at 100,000MB (this seemed to help with the stutter)

3) Open network and sharing center > Change adapter settings > hold alt to bring up menu > Advanced > Advanced Settings > Adapters and bindings > Reorder your LAC to the top 
(The reason is because TVersity defaults to the top connection in this list)

4)find and download MKV2VOB for transmuxing higher quality video/audio to a format the PS3 can read. 

Other tips and advice:
If you're trying to move to HD content like myself, it is important to have a large hard drive. I keep my media server on a 2TB external, and I may need a bigger external in a couple of months. 

Second, it is important for higher quality video files that you have a good computer with a good processor. I have a Core i7 which is hyperthreaded which acts as 8 cores, but I've read threads where Core 2's and up can handle it. 

If you're going to do a lot of transcoding for larger file sizes, keep in mind that this will put a lot of strain on your CPU and possibly RAM. Keep an eye on your CPU usage while you are streaming media. 

Good luck all!


----------

